# Skin bumps - Blocked Sweat Glands??



## Kezza (18 September 2009)

I know that many people will have seen these before on a horse, esp under the saddle but my horse has developed 2 of them recently in between is front legs and one is right where the girth goes, are they blocked sweat glands?

They are small hard skin lumps, no head, they are just under the surface of the skin and move with the skin so are attached underneath. They are a bit smaller than a pea.

I have had issues with his skin anyway as hes very sensitive being a red (chestnut) and he has had patches of smaller crusty lumps appear in the girth and the chest area in the last 2 months, vet just said they looked like a heat rash. These 2 lumps are different though. 

I have had a hard time finding the right girth for him as he suffers with girth pain if a girth pinches him so I have him in a kieffer neoprene girth which he loves but of course it makes him sweat a lot due to the material. I wash him off after exercise with hibiscrub but it is making no difference to the lumps. They dont seem to bother him.

I am getting him a lambswool girth sleeve, the new Nuumed one with half wool and half quilt in the hope that it makes him sweat less or perhaps try a wintec girth again (which he hated on its own) with the pad as it wont absorb sweat like the kieffer.

Is there anything else I can do for him?

Thanks


----------



## milliepops (18 September 2009)

I'll be interested in the replies you get to this because my horse has some hard pea sized lumps which have appeared recently.  She has one low down on her chest, one behind the girth and one near her 'belly button'.   In her case I think they are fly bites which she has reacted to, but one has been there for about 2 weeks.  Vet is coming to do jabs next week so I'll get them to have a quick look then.


----------



## Kezza (18 September 2009)

it didn't even cross my mind they could be fly bites! I have some hydrocortisone cream at home so might try that. Please let me know what your vet says


----------



## Blackwood Folly (27 November 2011)

My horse has developed lumps, hard under saddle, told they are bloacked sweat glands, anyone know how to treat?


----------



## mudmonkey17 (27 November 2011)

My horse has had lumps like these recently all over back. Think they were triggered by increased haylage as in more due to being in more. Started mixing in some hay with the haylage and the lumps have now gone. May just be a coincidence but as the hay has helped with the loose droppings am going to keep on with it.


----------



## Bubbles (28 November 2011)

My horse has had a few of these: he had one on his back right under the back of the saddle. I tried hydrocortisone cream on it to no avail, a saddler advised to use anusol cream on it but I never bothered. It stayed for about 18 months in which time it didn't change/break/cause pain, and then pretty suddenly reduced in size and practically disappeared. I kept it scrupulously clean, and used a clean saddle cloth everytime I rode. 
I'd just be careful with it and leave alone unless it gets sore/inflamed.


----------



## littlescallywag (30 November 2011)

My boys got these, on saddle area and a couple where the girth sits, he's very grumpy when being girthed up even though I do it very very slowly. Was told by various vets that it is sarcoids, collagen necrosis caused by fly bites, sweat bumps. 
After some research on web, I've come to the conclusion its collagen necrosis as he is very sensitive to fly bites and his immune system wasn't the best due to being neglected for a long time. 
So I leave alone and wash his girth and pad every time he's ridden and he's on a balanced mineral supplement. 
Some have shrunk a tad but more importantly he hasn't had any new ones pop up


----------

